# PC crashes with photoshop after adding ram



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

Added 8GB of Ram recently for a total for 16gb for photoshop, and recently whenever I use photoshop or 
premiere pro my computer will experience the blue screen of death. I checked temps, so it's not overheating.

If I don't use photoshop or adobe, I experience no crashes. Any ideas?


----------



## KmH (Apr 15, 2013)

Did you re-install Photoshop?


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 15, 2013)

Are they the same brand? Can you get into to BIOS and see if your timings are consistent with each other? Chances are you just need to increase your DRAM Voltages, thats a lot of toll on the MOBO.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

I did re-install photoshop. 

They are the same exact brand and model. I can get into the bios. My mobo is Z68MA - ED55


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a feeling this is a voltage issue. What are your voltages set to in BIOS?


----------



## runnah (Apr 15, 2013)

What version of photoshop? You need to install the 64 bit versions to utilize extra ram.


----------



## OLaA (Apr 15, 2013)

Sometimes taking the battery out of the mobo for 10-15 min will do the trick. Do this with the tower unplugged.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 15, 2013)

Also check your event logs in the Event viewer as it might give you some clue to whats going on.It could be a bad stick that will run fine until a memory intense program starts then it crash dumps.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

DorkSterr said:


> I have a feeling this is a voltage issue. What are your voltages set to in BIOS?



How do I look at individual sticks in the BIOS??


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> What version of photoshop? You need to install the 64 bit versions to utilize extra ram.



cs6 64bit


----------



## runnah (Apr 15, 2013)

Silly question but have you tried reinstalling the ram? Sometimes if the fit isn't right it will throw up an error.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Also check your event logs in the Event viewer as it might give you some clue to whats going on.It could be a bad stick that will run fine until a memory intense program starts then it crash dumps.



How do I do this?


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Silly question but have you tried reinstalling the ram? Sometimes if the fit isn't right it will throw up an error.



Yes. Although the clips prevent improperly seated ram.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 15, 2013)

This might make it easier them me explaining.


----------



## nmoody (Apr 15, 2013)

I would check to see if you have a bad stick of memory: Guide to using Memtest86+ - Geeks to Go Forums


----------



## runnah (Apr 15, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Silly question but have you tried reinstalling the ram? Sometimes if the fit isn't right it will throw up an error.
> ...




Oh you'd be surprised...


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 15, 2013)

Download hardware monitor and screen shot the voltage area.  Up your vram voltage to 1.65v. Don't go any higher.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

DorkSterr said:


> Download hardware monitor and screen shot the voltage area.  Up your vram voltage to 1.65v. Don't go any higher.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> This might make it easier them me explaining.



Doesn't look like the event log is showing anything regarding the crashes.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 15, 2013)

Well I guess that was no help.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Well I guess that was no help.



No, it was definitely helpful. At least I have something to check during the next crash.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok, so my computer just crashed again, it's been a couple days since the last time it did. This time I wasn't in photoshop. Event viewer doesn't show anything


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Ok, so my computer just crashed again, it's been a couple days since the last time it did. This time I wasn't in photoshop. Event viewer doesn't show anything



Well, at least you're aware that there's an issue...

Blue Screen of Death (BSoD) | Know Your Meme

One of many peoples' all-time favorite Windows-centric videos is this instant classic, from the big ComDex computer show...in front of literally hundreds and hundreds of eager Windoids...


----------



## SCraig (Apr 19, 2013)

If you take the memory that you just installed back out does it still crash?

If you run JUST the new memory does it still crash?

If, as you said, the memory is identical, what happens if you use one of the original sticks and one of the new?  If nothing, then try the other new stick.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2013)

SCraig said:


> If you take the memory that you just installed back out does it still crash?
> 
> If you run JUST the new memory does it still crash?
> 
> If, as you said, the memory is identical, what happens if you use one of the original sticks and one of the new?  If nothing, then try the other new stick.



There's nothing that triggers the crash, at least, I haven't found what triggers it yet.


----------



## nmoody (Apr 19, 2013)

Have you run a Memory test yet like I suggested before?


----------



## Mully (Apr 19, 2013)

When I upgraded ram on a mac I had 1-2 crashes every day.....it turned out that one of the sets was bad.  I replaced the bad one and have not had a problem since.  You might want to check the ram you updated.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2013)

nmoody said:


> Have you run a Memory test yet like I suggested before?



Not yet, I forget to set it before I go to sleep


----------



## nmoody (Apr 19, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Not yet, I forget to set it before I go to sleep



Cool, yeah running it while you sleep is a good idea it may take a good long while with that much memory. Last time I ran a memtest on a 16GB machine it too about 8 hours to get two full passes.


----------



## im2c0ol (Apr 19, 2013)

Run serveral memtest first. It make sure you use some air can to blow dusk out and use a anti static brush to clean the slot if needed. Sometimes mixing the rams around will fix it also. Sometimes bad mem could pass so I usually double check by testing it 2nd time in different slot and I test haft of the rams each time. So I would devide into two set, and four testing needs to be done. Also try to download latest graphic card driver from the net, remove the installed driver, reboot and install the new version just to clear that out.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't get memtest to work. Doesn't boot.


----------



## nycphotography (Apr 19, 2013)

Personal experience, I never got two banks (4 chips) to work together without random crashes when I built my PC in 2010.  Either bank (2 chips) worked fine, never crashed.  Put them all in together (4 chips) and oil and vinegar kicked in.

This winter I picked up a 16GB of ram in a single kit and it works flawlessly.

Memory compatability is a bish.  Every time I think they finally got past those issues (as an industry) they prove me wrong.

Short version is that I expect to install all new chips as a matched set when upgrading desktop RAM.  

SoDimm machines, on the other hand, seem far more resiliant.  IE laptops and microboxes.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2013)

When the pc boots, memtest pops up, and then the computer shuts down


----------



## im2c0ol (Apr 19, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> When the pc boots, memtest pops up, and then the computer shuts down



If it reboot usually memory failure. Shut down usually it's overheating, motherboard sensor will shut your pc down for protection. As for the diagnostic. My favorite of all tim we is Hiren Boot version 10 or below it got memtest and pc doctor great hd testing program. Download hiren iso file it's around 120mb and burn it with nero/ultra iso. Set your bios to boot from cd.

Also mb aren't very good these days, sometimes your memory fail the same slot on your mb may fail too. That happens to me serveral times.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know what it could be. According to hardware monitor, everything is nice and cool


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2013)

It shuts down instantly. Pc boots, memtest pops up for 1 second, and then pc shuts down


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, I think I just fried my mobo. I took out all ram, placed 1 in, hit power and it just sparked/popped. Now I can't boot. Just beeps 3 times


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, this is fantastic


----------



## runnah (Apr 19, 2013)

Well maybe it was the power supply.

If you do get back up an running have you tried running Microsoft security essentials? I had a virus that did the same BSD.


----------



## im2c0ol (Apr 19, 2013)

That's why I bought warranty for my mb. Hahaha, also there are serveral memtest versions out there. The newer version may do the reboot thing so try dl a few older version and try if you able to get it back up. It's a pita to diagnos a photographer pc vs a gamer pc I experienced.

If you have frys electronic in your area, you can go pick up a few extra parts to help you diagnos. Probably another overrated PSU to test. But most likely the mb fried some function.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah, I can totally see the humor in this. Also, I don't think the computer knows its a photography rig. Kind of weird that you said diagnosing is different per computer.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 19, 2013)

Three short beeps usually means memory error.It's posable when you did the memory upgrade you may have sent static shock which is very bad,unless you used a ground strap then not likely.Sometime's even the smallest unnoticed static shock can fry electronic components but you know this already Im sure.I fried a HP Laptop by sending static when I touched the side metal around the USB port.Dry air - Socks and carpet Hp lost.It hurt like a SOB It was More painful then my 110 wall outlet not joking.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Three short beeps usually means memory error.It's posable when you did the memory upgrade you may have sent static shock which is very bad,unless you used a ground strap then not likely.Sometime's even the smallest unnoticed static shock can fry electronic components but you know this already Im sure.



The ram wasn't seated properly and popped


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 19, 2013)

sucks man I feel bad for you.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2013)

Eh, it is what it is I guess


----------



## im2c0ol (Apr 19, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Yeah, I can totally see the humor in this. Also, I don't think the computer knows its a photography rig. Kind of weird that you said diagnosing is different per computer.



Hahaha... IT experiences... long story...


----------



## Mully (Apr 19, 2013)

Get your wife to feel sorry for you and get a new machine


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2013)

Mully said:


> Get your wife to feel sorry for you and get a new machine



I just replaced the mobo. $135 lesson. At least I only blew up 1 stick of ram instead of all 4. That would have been bad. 
Now I just need to figure out the OCing issue I'm having and I'll be as good as new.


----------

